# OK, who collects early racing bikes?



## bricycle

(None yet)


----------



## fat tire trader

Alvyn Drysedale Velox


----------



## ccmerz

Suddenly, what does "early" mean??  I thought pre 1920, or... pre '10 no?


----------



## decotriumph

*1898 Columbia Racer*

I have an 1898 Columbia Racer (Model 49)


----------



## kccomet

i love early racers, and am always looking for something special. if you have anything really interesting send me a pm.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

I definitely want to .Well , Iver Johnson specific of course . I had the opportunity quite a few years back at Copake ,  and dumb-ass me let it go . Copper paint / chrome head & fork model 90 for $400 ,  now I need a mortgage to own one . I'm still hopeful , 

 P.S. If anyone is willing to part with one,,, I have some money waiting .


----------



## kccomet

id like to see a pic of the columbia


----------



## corbettclassics

decotriumph said:


> I have an 1898 Columbia Racer (Model 49)




I would like to see the pic of the Model 49. Is it the one that was bought off eBay about 3 yrs ago?  That was a nice 49 and went cheap!!!  It was
an original if I remember and I never did keep the pics of it.  I would really like to see it please.

I've been on the hunt for a 1895 Model 44 for a very long time.  Finally found one and waiting for pics to come in.  I have the 1894 Columbia Model 37
Factory Semi-Racer and also the 1902 Columbia Model 83 Factory Racer.  I never bought the #49 because Eddie Bald never raced on  a Model 49.  
I collect Eddie Bald related material, especially with his Columbia and Barnes.  When the Model #49 came out, he wasn't racing for Columbia anymore
and was racing a Barnes Flyer.

WANTED - I am on the HUNT for a Columbia Model #33 if anyone has one of those..( and of course a Barnes Flyer - I know of one and it's not for sale at the moment )


----------



## redline1968

#********#


----------



## Duchess

I'm not so much a collector, I just have a ~1909 Iver Johnson Special Racer. I love the bike, but I'm not really looking to make a collection as I prefer old bikes to be original, but the additional bikes I want I want to customize because that's the part I enjoy most, so I don't see anything else very collectible for me anytime soon.


----------



## detroitbike

Been collecting Lightweights since early 90's. Mostly Pre-59 Paramount's.
   they were cheap up until recently.


View attachment 139995


----------



## oddball

Got one, 1901 Indian


It's also very fast on the boards


----------



## Champy

*Schwinn Racer*




37 Schwinn.


----------



## schwinnderella

Here are a few.






First an Oscar Waystn Special.
Second a 1939 Paramount.
Third Another Waystn built bike supposedly originally owned by Cecil Yates. The bike was repainted and had a few updates in the 70's so the owner could ride it. Cecil was a paramount rider and shows up in some of the Schwinn literature. I have no idea if he really owned the bike but carved into the hubs are the initials CY and it looks to have been done a long time ago.


----------



## fat tire trader

oddball said:


> Got one, 1901 IndianView attachment 140003



 Hey Oddball, is this bike that I have the same frame and fork as your Indian?



You can see more photos of it here
http://www.fattiretrading.com/1906mystery.html


----------



## tailhole

*not yet*

love these bikes.  I wanna get in this club.  Keeping my eye open.


----------



## bricycle

some real eye candy so far!!! the Indian's got me salivating...


----------



## 66TigerCat

*My Orient*

I posted this a couple of months ago. 1897 Orient - Still doing research but believed to be a Model 1.30. Note 26" front wheel, 28" rear. Need a proper TOC saddle for it if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## filmonger

Coooool shop redline - looks like you are running out of room! All these racers are so very cool.


----------



## corbettclassics

*old racing track bikes*

Here's some of my old bikes.  Only about 15 or so in the picture.  The other 45 bikes were hanging or just on the other side of the room and I never
took a picture of them.  Been selling most of them but still collecting early ones now.  Early to me is about 1890's.  Anything after 1920 becomes old now!
I had over 100 total - TRACK RACING ONLY  and nothing else.  I may have posted in the past but here's some pics again.  


























If someone needs pics of anything, let me know - I can't post a hundred bikes!!!


----------



## Flat Tire

Holy Cow this thread blows my mind, never seen so many killer racing bikes, and I thought Huffmans were cool  lol! now I might have to sell one and go on a new hunt! haha


----------



## Handyman

*1939 Iver Johnson Special Racer*



redline1968 said:


> I do. Hasn't anybody noticed by now.
> 1897 crescent model r
> 1895 sterling
> 1908 pierce
> 1907 bianchi
> 1911 rambler
> 1898 Hudson
> 1908 racycle
> 1939 iver Johnson special racer arch bar fully nickel plated




Hi Redline,

I'd love to see a few pics of that Iver Johnson Special Racer................................could you post a few?  Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## frankster41

*Mine has a Motor*

This is a 1913 Indian Twin that I have been racing since 2005.


----------



## highwheel431

*1926 ij*

A 1926 Iver Johnson model 90.  Original paint and decals.


----------



## frankster41

*Out on the track*

I found a picture of us out on the track at Wauseon Ohio 2013.
This is the Boardtrack Class up to 1929. I am on the far right. 
No brakes and no clutch just  "Giver Hell" and hope nothing breaks.
There are only about 20 people in the world left running this class.
Difficulty and expense are the two main factors here.


----------



## redline1968

filmonger said:


> Coooool shop redline - looks like you are running out of room! All these racers are so very cool.



Decided to delete them.. Sorry 
Thanks,, packed and stacked I like it. I'd post individual pics but as you can see they are in tight.:0 love early track bikes...all cool sure the iver is out so I can do that. There are some unexplained differences  and questions on this frame.


----------



## tailhole

*Looks like*

My friend's Iver, same frame, forks....







Mine isn't a racer, but I am sorta setting it up like a civilian racer.


----------



## Iverider

Wish I still had this one. It was kind of a collection of random parts that someone threw together. 
It's the only bike I've ever parted out and I feel a little bad about it although I had it listed for $600 and don't think I had an offer on it until it was too late!
D'oh! Oh well. Someone is enjoying the bits and pieces in another way now.






And my Napoleon which is sorta racey although I'm not sure it's considered a true race bike.





Has ultra lightweight racing spokes. Very thin gauge.


----------



## tailhole

Cool bikes Brian.  I would love to find one of these.  I know a few around town, but their owners have tight grips on them.


----------



## willswares1220

Here's one of my favorite early racers, I've had it for quite a few years. A guy came up to one of the barn sales I was having at that time and it was in the back of his pick-up truck. I made him "an offer he couldn't refuse" and it was mine! 
A dark green 1890's with an "Eagle & flag" decal on the headtube. It also says "Epluribus Unum". MAKER????
Both the chainring (10-1/2 inches diameter) and direct drive rear cog are quite large compared to most from that era.
This bicycle also sports "30 inch" wood rims instead of the usual 28 inch that gives the bike an interesting appearance.
The bars are marked "Schinneer, pat., Nov. 9, '97"


----------



## bike

*ME if someone will sell me  a white,black or dark blue c.~1900 racer*

price and pix to xhtc@yahoo.com thanks!


----------



## Velo-dream

*None for sale...  !!!*

hello : see my wanted  item

lovely bikes 

thanks for sharing them 

-->>I also wanna become an owner of such a bike

keep me informed if there is one for sale

rgds


----------



## willswares1220

velootje,

Were sorry to give you such pain!!  

Good luck in your search though!
Your bound to find something really nice when you least expect it. Just seize that moment when you do! 



( Here's some photo's of the bottom bracket shell of that early racer that I put on )

It measures a narrow 1-1/2 inches wide x a larger 2-3/4 inches diameter and is off set, maybe for chain tension??


----------



## fat tire trader

Hi Will,
Thanks for posting the other pictures.
It is what I thought you had. The image below is similar, but different, it is from the 1898 Mead catalog. I think the crank and hanger was made by Thor. I have the frame with crankset, nothing else, except for the badge. Mine has an Autocycle San Francisco badge. I will want more photos of your bike to help me track down the missing parts.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## willswares1220

Thanks for the info fat tire trader!
My frame does not appear to have had any holes for a badge. That decal was all they must have put on the headtube originally.
I wonder if the bike is a Mead or some other brand using that same set up? 
I think you are correct that the crank & hanger was probably made by Thor and maybe used by some other bicycle Mfg's also.
You can always give me your email in a PM and I can send you more closeup photo's in the next couple of days.

Steve


I'M SORRY FOLKS IF I HIJACKED THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Velo-dream

willswares1220 said:


> velootje,
> 
> Were sorry to give you such pain!!
> 
> Good luck in your search though!
> Your bound to find something really nice when you least expect it. Just seize that moment when you do!
> 
> 
> that is for shure....
> 
> but bikes does not grow to trees, therefore I keep on searching and asking for them
> 
> I love these old racers...
> 
> more pics please .....
> 
> rgds


----------



## corbettclassics

*early racers*

Top is the Motor pacer Stayer 1902-05 and the bottom is an 1897 Cleveland Model 29 - factory racer needing restoration … ( but all factory original parts which is rare! )
It has the correct hubs, pedals, cranks, bars etc as it left the factory in 1897.


----------



## corbettclassics

*motorpacer*




I need a block chain that is about 66 links


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

bricycle said:


> (None yet)




I want to but I suffer from a shortage of bread.....those big sprockets are cool. Would love to take an old pacemaker to the local velodrome for a couple laps.. Then I picture hipster fixie dorks asking about it thinking its new...then I blow their minds when I say its a 100 yrs old lol...I got some tank bike fer trade lol... Kidding


----------



## decotriumph

*1898 Columbia pic*



kccomet said:


> id like to see a pic of the columbia




Sorry for the slow response to post, kccomet and corbettclassics. I've been out of state for family funerals. Here's the 1898 Columbia Model 49:


----------



## corbettclassics

*Model #49 Columbia*



decotriumph said:


> Sorry for the slow response to post, kccomet and corbettclassics. I've been out of state for family funerals. Here's the 1898 Columbia Model 49:




Thanks for the picture Alan…..sorry to hear about family.
Here's from the 1898 catalogue in case you haven't seen it..

Best,
Bill


----------



## thehugheseum

great bikes! is the goose on the columbia above correct for the bike? i thought they looked like that later but im by no means any kind of expert on anything.....love to learn though


----------



## willswares1220

corbettclassics,

What an interesting, private bicycle "space" with that beautiful arched window and the soft light filtering through! 
I also like the old "painted pine boards paneling" that's put on those walls. Is that room in located in an old, historic house or building that you own?
The whole room makes for an interesting, display for your racing bikes!
I know someday I'll have that special room set up for my bikes, similar to that set up, instead of just piling most of them in a shed unseen.


----------



## corbettclassics

willswares1220 said:


> corbettclassics,
> 
> What an interesting, private bicycle "space" with that beautiful arched window and the soft light filtering through!
> I also like the old "painted pine boards paneling" that's put on those walls. Is that room in located in an old, historic house or building that you own?
> The whole room makes for an interesting, display for your racing bikes!
> I know someday I'll have that special room set up for my bikes, similar to that set up, instead of just piling most of them in a shed unseen.




Hi Willewares,

Yes, my house is 1926, but this is the guest house up in the back.  It's just a room I thought to put the bikes in.  Again, there was maybe 15 or 20
bikes on the one side with the arched window.  The other side had about 45 or so more bikes but all storage really.  I cleaned it up a bit and got rid
of some things and this was a more recent picture of the other side.  I need to dig out some stuff and reorganize the room to make it more of a musee
atmosphere someday.  I miss my bikes!!! ( sold about 50 of them last yr and this…. )

I stood in the center of the room and pic to the left and pic to the right...


----------



## willswares1220

I guess that I'm going to have to look for a house someday with the guest house out in the back!!
Great use of that space. You have a fan club going!


----------



## scrubbinrims

Not me, I like things slow and low...that is the tempo.
Chris


----------



## willswares1220

"Different Strokes for different folks" like they say!!  

Sometimes it's nice to be low key, especially if you're in a high crime area......


----------



## redline1968

Sorry pics gone.


----------



## redline1968

...............


----------



## redline1968

Racycle  with Kelly bars same frame length as the Hudson. Original parts and paint.


----------



## redline1968

11111111111111


----------



## redline1968

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## redline1968

Pics deleted.


----------



## redline1968

Pppppppppppp


----------



## kccomet

im in love with the hudson


----------



## dfa242

They're all cool but I really love that dump find - very unusual.


----------



## willswares1220

Thanks for starting this thread, Brian!
It's fun to see all of these interesting, early racing bikes being put on here. What a variety.                                                   
It also seems that those small town dumps are being put to the wayside these past years in favor of those landfills that nobody can dig through. As a boy, I dug through our city dump for years bringing home all sorts of "treasures" including old lightweight bicycles believe it or not!
One day I decided to give the whole pile away to a friend, just to help clear my parents basement.....


----------



## bricycle

redline, I am drooling.......


----------



## bricycle

Will/Chris thanks for the pics/info....


----------



## bricycle

willswares1220 said:


> Here's one of my favorite early racers, I've had it for quite a few years. A guy came up to one of the barn sales I was having at that time and it was in the back of his pick-up truck. I made him "an offer he couldn't refuse" and it was mine!
> A dark green 1890's with an "Eagle & flag" decal on the headtube. It also says "Epluribus Unum". MAKER????
> Both the chainring (10-1/2 inches diameter) and direct drive rear cog are quite large compared to most from that era.
> This bicycle also sports "30 inch" wood rims instead of the usual 28 inch that gives the bike an interesting appearance.
> The bars are marked "Schinneer, pat., Nov. 9, '97"




...I'm in LOVE........


----------



## fat tire trader

Redline, you have a great collection...


----------



## DonChristie

I just spent my lunch time looking at this thread! Amazing! Makes us Balloon tired collectors look like chumps! lol Beautiful bikes!


----------



## okozzy

*Crescent model no. 31*

Racing bike?, 

Perhaps not a racing bike, but very light weight and capable at speed.
Great rider too.


----------



## willswares1220

Schwinndoggy,

Don't ever call those balloon tire collectors "chumps" again!!
A deep lake and a pair of concrete boots are in store for you if you keep that up!! 

            "Yous be swimmin wit da fishas purty soon, boya"........


----------



## redline1968

Thank you.


----------



## kccomet

redline any chance for a couple more pics of the hudson


----------



## redline1968

I can't for a while. I hung it back up and I'm  Remodeling a house  so I won't have much time now.


----------



## Velo-dream

*no more racing bikes .....*

more pics please :o


----------



## kccomet

bastide stayer, still looking to buy these old pacing bikes


----------



## fordsnake

redline1968 said:


> 1898 Miami built Hudson. Completely original....brother of the flying merkel




*The 1898 Hudson was built by Bean – Chamberlain Mfg. Co.*


----------



## redline1968

Oops........


----------



## fordsnake

Miami acquired the Merkel Co. late 1911.


----------



## fat tire trader

redline1968 said:


> This is what the badge says. Hudson manufacturing company  Hudson michigan. Doesn't say bean chamberlain on it. Interesting.....




What kind of tandem is that in the background? The seat posts look like the ones in my Columbus.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## redline1968

fordsnake said:


> For your Hudson bike to be considered a cousin to the Merkel, it would had to been built after 1912. Miami didn't acquire the Merkel Co. until late 1911 (bicycle production in 1912).



Hey thanks for the education  year? Btw what took you so long I was waiting for your critique


----------



## redline1968

fat tire trader said:


> What kind of tandem is that in the background? The seat posts look like the ones in my Columbus.
> Thanks,
> Chris




Not a Columbia. not sure what brand.  it's a men's rear steer model.


----------



## fordsnake

redline1968 said:


> This is what the badge says. Hudson manufacturing company  Hudson michigan. Doesn't say bean chamberlain on it. Interesting.....




Oh my, that badge tells the story...it predates the Miami acquisition by 9 years! I'm sorry to say, your bike has no relationship to the Miami Cycle Co.! In 1904, D&J sold their company to Hudson Mfg Co.


----------



## redline1968

fordsnake said:


> Oh my, that badge tells the story...it predates the Miami acquisition by 9 years! I'm sorry to say, your bike has no relationship to the Miami Cycle Co.! In 1904, D&J sold their company to Hudson Mfg Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fudge


----------



## chitown

redline1968 said:


> Sweet ...so it pre 1904. I was right 1898 is not out of the question.




Unless your cranks say Hudson Mfg. In that case your bike would date between 1904-09. I've seen patent dates on D&J hangers of 1898 but they are stamped Hudson Mfg. These are post 1904. The early ones say Park City Mfg.


----------



## frankster41

*Harley Davidson Racing Bicycke*

This is at the H D museum in Milwaukee


----------



## kccomet

i dont care what year it is, i love that bike..... when if you get tired of it let me know


----------



## redline1968

chitown said:


> Unless your cranks say Hudson Mfg. In that case your bike would date between 1904-09. I've seen patent dates on D&J hangers of 1898 but they are stamped Hudson Mfg. These are post 1904. The early ones say Park City Mfg.




Thanks I looked at the hangar it Hudson mfg. so then 04 to 09 is better approx on the date. No answer on the mfg of the bike..it reeks of Miami but hey what do I know. Also the upper and lower bridge are thick like the Miami design frames. could it be the transitional year where they were using up the badges.  Sorry I do love the bike...


----------



## fat tire trader

fordsnake said:


> I'm sorry to say, your bike has no relationship to the Miami Cycle Co.! In 1904, D&J sold their company to Hudson Mfg Co.



What makes Miami bikes so righteous and better than...that you are "sorry...!" that the Hudson is not Miami built? Do you have a secret stock  of Miami bikes that you plan on selling some day? What does Miami reek of any way? ¿Frijoles negros? And why did they name the company Miami, when they were not even in Florida?


----------



## redline1968

No sense in getting puffed out on the subject. What ever it is or brand, racers are cool.


----------



## hoofhearted

fat tire trader said:


> ... why did they name the company Miami, when they were not even in Florida?




Miami Cycle & Manufacturing Co. was located adjacent to the Great Miami River, in Middletown, Ohio.  Up-river is the City of Dayton, Ohio.

Both of these cities were devasted by the Great Flood of 1913 (the Great Miami River) .. altho' not quite as large as the one Noah floated on ... 
this flood was massive.

But .. that 1913 flood is not important in giving the Miami Cycle & Manufacturing Co. it's name or notoriety.  The name, _MIAMI_ is a reference to 
the Miami Tribe .. an Algonquian-speaking Native American People ..  the Great Miami River and Miami River Valley were named for these Native Americans.

The notoriety of the Miami Cycle & Manufacturing Co. is a reflection of the high standards of manufacture that was (is) evident in their product line.


.........  patric








==================================================================================================
==================================================================================================


----------



## fat tire trader

Wow! (Notice the proper use of an exclamation point...) That's pretty cool. Thanks Patric! I learned something today. So now I know the reason that the company is called Miami. We have a company here in Marin County called Marin Bikes, most of their bikes are made in Taiwan, I don't think they ever had bikes made in Marin, but some of the bikes which were made in the US are pretty nice. Our local tribe is called Miwok and there was a Chief named Chief Marin.

Now back to Miami, aside from the Racycle crank, I don't see anything that leads me to believe that they are better made than most of their competitors.


----------



## Handyman

*Best Built Bikes*

Everyone please step back, relax, and take a deep breath………………….we all know that the best built bikes out there were the Iver Johnson’s!!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## hoofhearted

fat tire trader said:


> Now back to Miami, aside from the Racycle crank, I don't see anything that leads me to believe that they are better made than most of their competitors.





Chris ... my last posting indicated an opinion - that the Miami Cycle & Manufacturing Co. has high standards of manufacture - not that 
they are necessarily better made than most of their competitors.  There are THREE items of concern (opinion) that have me scratchin' 
my noggin about the Davis Manufacturing Co. (Miami's closest-geographical competitor) .... 

1.   The Davis, fork, adjustment-cone / dustcover is often found to have it's bearing-surface galled.  Is this the result of a wrong-choice 
of steel ..  poor heat-treating application .. thinly-applied case hardening .. some other cause .. or a combination of some or all ??

2.    The Davis crank-arm is often found to be bent .. in a manner that IF A PERSON WERE TO HOLD THE UNIT ... with one end pointed 
toward the holder (let's call this position 6 o'clock) .. with the central-axis in a vertical position .. _and the opposing end is pointing away 
from the holder_ ... this opposing end would be in the 1 o'clock position.  Is this 'bending' the result of a wrong choice of steel .. poor 
heat-treatment application .. or a combination of both ??

3.    (My third concern is highly-opinionated.)  The Davis _frame-design department_ rarely strays from the 'norm' of the period .. 
most-notably in the motorbike arena.  The Davis motorbike-frame of 1920 and later, appears awkward to some viewers.

Does this mean that Miami should be heralded as the 'best' manufacturer of the era ??  Hardly.  

Our _perception_ of the initiation and development of function and form continues to this day -- to be judged thru the eye of the beholder ... 
resulting in a very-subjective point of view.








================================================================================================
================================================================================================


----------



## redline1968

So ....Here we go again... Miami or not? It Seems the date question brought back another question. Miami or not...So you be the judge.   here are a few pics of the Hudson and the racycle. Forks and bridges of each. If Miami did not build it.. It's a good copy of construction.


----------



## fat tire trader

It is possible that both builders purchased the same fork crowns. Are the front and rear drop outs the same?


----------



## redline1968

The front is but the back is reinforced with a slight arch. Construction is the same in finish. You know... I just decided that I just don't care anymore. It is what it is. I Hate to do it but i can't enjoy these bikes here and share them with those like me. although my knowledge is not strong on history but in mechanical and design. I noticed that those who think they know more don't post their bikes here...why?...So I therefore decided to terminate my participation and will delete pics. I'm sure there are many bikes to cover this site postings but not mine. Thanks Mark.


----------



## chitown

Mark,

I hope you reconsider. There is still much unknown of these early bikes. Piecing together history with knowledge of physical construction techniques and posting examples is the only way the full story of these bikes may finally be unveiled. The fact that so many companies absorbed others and used shared construction techniques makes IDing a bike an art form in itself.

Your collection as many others of those who post here are rare glimpses into the past. 

I think when Miami bought out Hudson Mfg they also bought the equipment including old stock, jigs and thus use similar construction techniques and share features. I don't claim to know this as fact, just trying help give a proper ID in a public forum where others who might know more can post their ideas or thoughts. It is after all the Classic and Antique Bicycle *EXCHANGE*.

Chris


----------



## fordsnake

Mark, 

I'm not sure how this went awry? But you shouldn't be offended that we wanted to offer you as much documented historical background as possible? 

I have to concur with Chitown...so little is known about the TOC bikes. The only way we gain knowledge is sharing documented evidence, thus contradicting the  personal conjectures and suppositions about the early bicycle manufacturing and the kingpins who dominated its industry. 

Your bike is a mysterious puzzle piece that deserves more research in understanding its DNA origins...I hope you reconsider and continue participating? 

Carlton


----------



## hoofhearted

*Chris (chitown) ... i am in complete agreement with you -- and Carlton (fordsnake).  

If any information is ever going to come to light ... it is because those that have the kool, century-old rides will continue 
to display them for the benefit of everyone ... not only for this moment .. but for future collectors as well.

Mark  (redline1968) ... i just completed about two-hours of research ... hoping to find some glint of info on the Michigan HUDSON ...
nothing ..... then a foto of a 1910 Miami-Built Hudson single-cylinder motorcycle appears on my screen ... i'm starin'
at this Miami-Cycle Hudson badge .. and i'm puttin' two and two together .. WHAMMO !! .. i do believe this badge 
is near-identical to your Michigan HUDSON badge ... and if i recall correctly .. the Michigan HUDSON sports fender bridges just like .. 
just like .. just like WHAT ?? 

So, i goes back to this thread for a little peep and a re-peep or three ... the fotos of the Michigan Hudson are GONE ... 
they may as well be onboard that Lost Malaysian Passenger Plane .. Flight 370 ....... 

Anyway .. here is the prize i found ... on that 1910 motorcycle ...*

....... patric

==================================================================================
==================================================================================


----------



## chitown

Here is another with a Hudson Miami badge but on a motobike frame:





http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?44927-Miami-Cycle-Hudson


----------



## hoofhearted

redline1968 said:


> So ....Here we go again... Miami or not? It Seems the date question brought back another question. Miami or not...So you be the judge.   here are a few pics of the Hudson and the racycle. Forks and bridges of each. If Miami did not build it.. It's a good copy of construction.




*Which brings me to this question ... if the Michigan HUDSON badge influenced the badge design of the Miami HUDSON ... 
is it also possible the stout fender bridge(s) on the Michigan HUDSON influenced the fender bridge thickness for subsequent 
bicycles produced shortly after Miami-Cycle purchased the Michigan HUDSON Company ??*


.................  patric 


====================================================================================
====================================================================================


----------



## fat tire trader

Has anyone come up with any ideas about who made this bike? I hope that its not a Miami!





More pictures can be seen here

http://www.fattiretrading.com/1906mystery.html

It looks a lot like a bike that is in this thread...

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## hoofhearted

fat tire trader said:


> Has anyone come up with any ideas about who made this bike?






*Chris ... you may want to contact Richard Peglow .. Historian for the Indiana Bicycle Club.  

He seems to have a lotta knowledge on those bicycles factory-equipped with Fauber crank components.

I do not have any contact information.*

...........  patric


----------



## redline1968

Just the badge pic.


----------



## hoofhearted

*In visual comparison .. it appears the Miami HUDSON badge is a dead-ringer for the Michigan HUDSON ... 
with exception to company names and places of origin.  This writer does not know when Miami Cycle acquired 
the Hudson Co. from Michigan.  If there is anyone out there who does .. please share your documented info with 
us on this thread.

It will be interesting to see how this plays out.  My main quest regarding the line of Miami bicycles is to find out 
If All Miami-Builts Had Stout Fender Bridges AFTER the Acquisition Of the Michigan HUDSON Company ... 
if this IS the case .. it could be argued that Miami-built bicycle frames were influenced by the Michigan HUDSON Co.

This will enable us to know more about the DNA of both companies.  Maybe we will find evidence of other DNA stored 
in that Michigan HUDSON that could also have been influential*

Butt Hoo Nose !!!

............  patric



===============================================================================
===============================================================================


----------



## fat tire trader

Does anyone have or know anything about Pye tires? In Six Days of Madness, Ted Harper wrote "The unique process of producing racing tires was invented by "Papa" Ernie Pye, who came to America in 1906 as a bike racer. When he died, the business passed to his daughter, who with her husband produced and sold more than 4,000 tires a year, shipping them to points all over the world. Th tires sold for around $7.00 a pair. Pye tires were the fastest and best track tires during the writer's time of racing, and I have yet to see a track tire that could compare with it in  modern times."

I found this ad for sale on Ebay for Pye-Musselman Cord Tyres, The Indiana Rubber Company.


eBay item number:
141207977412

Accoring to Harper, Pye tires were made in New Jersey. Were they later acquired by Indiana? What is the relation to Musselman?


----------



## dfa242

I recently acquired a house painted Hudson project with the D&J hanger, Hussey stem and Hudson, MI badge.  When I get some time (and some warm weather), I'll begin removing the paint to see what, if any, original finishes are left.  Here are a few pics for comparison - this seemed like an appropriate venue for inclusion.


----------



## hoofhearted

dfa242 said:


> I recently acquired a house painted Hudson project with the D&J hanger, Hussey stem and Hudson, MI badge.
> 
> View attachment 143498




*That is a beautiful machine, DEAN ... the rear wheel assembly looks fairly, closely-spaced to the seat mast.   This machine 
has gotta have a pretty quick steering response (?) .....  could you PLEASE measure and report it's wheelbase dimension ??

Thank you, DEAN ....... *

............  patric


============================================================================================
============================================================================================


----------



## dfa242

hoofhearted said:


> *.....  could you PLEASE measure and report it's wheelbase dimension ??
> 
> Thank you, DEAN ....... *
> 
> ............  patric




Hi Patric - the wheelbase is just about 41 1/2 inches.
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## oldy57

These are my CCM Flyers. The Chrome one has a serial number that is not a typical CCM number. The bike is from the 30's by the parts on it. The guy who owned it bought it used in the 40's. Unknown when it was chromed.
The black with gold darts is from the late 20's. CCM didn't use serial numbers on a lot of the 20's Flyers. Wood wheels and skip tooth CCM crank. 
The Gold plated bike is a 1939. It came from a friend of Torchy and Doug Peden. Unknown when it was gold plated. The gold is well worn, the bike was a rider for many years. The crank was changed at some time.


----------



## 66TigerCat

The CCM's are amazing ! Nice collection.


----------



## hoofhearted

*

While the 1901 Hendee INDIAN bicycle catalog
does not list any bicycles other than 28-inch
wheel varieties ... this little 24-inch Special
Racer has some of the features catalogued for
1901.

A two-plate fork ... fish-tail design feature at
bottom of the fork legs (the nickel-plating acts
as negative-space to the black paint that IS the
fish-tail.  Also notice the very-petite, matched 
hubs.

Odd enough .. the crankcase is NOT fitted with
Fauber cups ... but the crank and chainring are
Fauber.

The chain-adjustment mechanism is identical
to the 1901 Indian Motorcycle. 

The back-ends of the four, rear stays are not 
''smashed and brazed'' .. but rather .. terminate at 
the rear dropout-plate with a well-designed ''semi-
sphere'', cast into the plates, themselves ... see 
second foto.

Original paint - preserved.  

Tires are NOS, 24-inch X 1.5-inch, Giant Chain 
Tread ... as there were no tires on the rims when
I acquired the bicycle.

....... patric






*


----------



## blasterracing

My Shelby Whippet

















This bike has a little bit of racing history.


----------



## kccomet

the whippet is very cool


----------



## blasterracing

kccomet said:


> the whippet is very cool



Thank you.  It is a nice piece of Shelby history to have in our town.


----------



## Sped Man

Here is a photo of mine. It was banned from racing. Hold on to your hats gentlemen. It was banned for being too fast...... Sounds familiar doesn't it. I believe the Dodge Daytona was also banned for being way too fast.


----------



## bricycle

yea, can't have an unfair advantage.....like more brains.....


----------



## willswares1220

willswares1220 said:


> Here's one of my favorite early racers, I've had it for quite a few years. A guy came up to one of the barn sales I was having at that time and it was in the back of his pick-up truck. I made him "an offer he couldn't refuse" and it was mine!
> A dark green 1890's with an "Eagle & flag" decal on the headtube. It also says "Epluribus Unum". MAKER????
> Both the chainring (10-1/2 inches diameter) and direct drive rear cog are quite large compared to most from that era.
> This bicycle also sports "30 inch" wood rims instead of the usual 28 inch that gives the bike an interesting appearance.
> The bars are marked "Schinneer, pat., Nov. 9, '97"


----------



## soulsaver1969

This is one of my favorite threads ever on this site.


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## David Brown

Just thought I would share this picture. This is from down under. Don Walker was pretty famous late 1890,s there ,also Jackson. Massey  Harris bikes and Brantford  Red Bird are where I am at.


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics

*THOMAS 1899 FACTORY RACER :
*
_After almost 40 yrs of collecting track racers only, I have finally found a TOC Thomas Factory racer.

Some of you may remember this Thomas that showed up on eBay several months ago.  It looked in
pretty bad shape but it was a Thomas.  I scratched my chin and wondered if it was a real racer.

I noticed that the chain ring was drilled out and I can only only go off of early pics from the past that
it was the racers that did this to lighten up their machines.  So, I decided to take a chance and was
told the bike was a model #29 ( whatever that was! )

Trying to find information for Thomas bikes is pretty scarce today and to find a catalogue has been impossible.

I took a chance and got the bike because racer or not, it is a Thomas and I always wanted one.

Here's the pic from the eBay listing >


 

The only information I was ever able to find was an ad that Filmonger posted of a Model #22 Racer.  So I didn't really know
if a Model #29 was a racer of not.  I took a chance either way and here is the Model #22 ad for 1898 >



 

I got the bike here and decided to put wheels on it and see what it looks like.

Here's a couple pics of the bike what it will look like set up - sort of >>



 



 



 

Then I was able to find an ORIGINAL ad from 1899 that showed what the Model #29 actually is.

Here is that ad >> ( turns out that it's a Factory Racer!!!! )



 

And here is a photo of an actual Thomas Model #29 Factory racer >>  

Check out the chain ring >>



 


The Thomas Cycle MFG Co. stopped building bicycles in 1899 and sold the company for 1900.  For 1900 they started producing motorcycles.

This means that the Model #29 is the last of the line for Thomas Factory Racers.

Hope you enjoy and soon I'll have it in color and get started on the restoration.
_


----------



## hoofhearted

*
Corbettclassics ....

Regarding the Thomas ... Springfield, Ohio is twelve
minutes NE of my city - Fairborn.

In spite of my near - regular attendance at the monthly,
giant, Springfield Fairgrounds Flea Market ... have seen
only ONE Thomas bicycle.  It was a 20-inch wheel, boy's
juvi.  Neil Bailey owns it.

Your Model 29 Racer is wondrous to behold.  The manner
of piece-construction -- a monument to frame-engineering.

Thank you for posting !

....... patric

*


----------



## redline1968

1939 iver orig nickel plate


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop

Happy to see the Thomas In Progress!


----------



## kccomet

eagle quad stay racer


----------



## corbettclassics

Jim …………….. umm -- that bike belongs with me!!!!! outstanding!!

Here's a little something I've kept on Eagle Quad Stay.


----------



## kccomet

like the eagle bill. dont have any real good pics of it but heres a couple more


----------



## Lord of the rims

I've got this. I don't know what it is. Any help?


----------



## bricycle

yellow fellow?

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## bricycle

Lord of the rims said:


> I've got this. I don't know what it is. Any help? View attachment 319034 View attachment 319035 View attachment 319036 View attachment 319037




Look like Star? pedals...? I have an extra end cap like that


----------



## Lord of the rims

Thanks. I thought it might be an Orient.


----------



## catfish

Lord of the rims said:


> View attachment 319044 View attachment 319044
> 
> Thanks. I thought it might be an Orient.




Looks like an Orient to me too.


----------



## corbettclassics

I think Ed is right - I thought Orient as well.  Interesting that it doesn't have the lugs of an Orient. ( unless..)


----------



## redline1968

Miami Hudson


----------



## catfish

redline1968 said:


> Miami Hudson View attachment 319235




This is nice!


----------



## redline1968

Thanks. 1940 superior orig paint


----------



## corbettclassics

Restoration to start soon :-> 1898 Dayton Track tandem


----------



## redline1968

Racycle orig


----------



## Harvest Cyclery

corbettclassics said:


> Restoration to start soon :-> 1898 Dayton Track tandem
> 
> View attachment 322414



Very cool. Any idea who it belonged to? How did you find it?


----------



## Harvest Cyclery

Newest acquisition. Schwinn track tandem. No serial number.   Cyclo derailer mount. Odd duck.


----------



## corbettclassics

Very cool Schwinn tandem by the way … it's got great lines.

Heres the Dayton in 1898 >>>> I figured it's best to preserve the history of this before someone
gets it and puts alloy rims, cranks from a Bianchi, bars from a Raleigh and seats from a Sting Ray
and starts riding it around the streets. I like to preserve racing history!


----------



## catfish




----------



## redline1968

I forgot the year... lol.....it's a late 30's. Orig. I got this from a cabe member.


----------



## redline1968

1897 crescent model R orig.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery

redline1968 said:


> I forgot the year... lol.....it's a late 30's. Orig. I got this from a cabe member. View attachment 322873



I remember Sam dragging this bike around for a while.  Cool it has the original bill of sale!


----------



## redline1968

Thank you..  I dig provenance on the bike  with originality. Could use wood rims but it's cool as is.


----------



## redline1968

Not too vintage but cute.


----------



## kccomet

heres a couple of my favorites, pop brennan, and a motor pacing bike, the brennan has the most delicate rear stays ive ever seen, both bikes are very light


----------



## corbettclassics

kccomet said:


> heres a couple of my favorites, pop brennan, and a motor pacing bike, the brennan has the most delicate rear stays ive ever seen, both bikes are very light
> 
> View attachment 324211
> 
> View attachment 324212
> 
> View attachment 324213
> 
> View attachment 324218
> 
> View attachment 324220




The Brennan looks like Nick Tiadori's old bike from many - many years ago.  It went to Eddie Albert after that.
Now it's in your collection and you got a good one!!  Good score Jim!

I recently saw about 25 Brennan's all in one line!!!!  Never seen so many all in one bunch.  They are pretty rare!

The Kopsky's have some really delicate rear stays as well.


----------



## redline1968

1895 sterling racer


----------



## corbettclassics

From the 1895 Sterling catalogue >


----------



## redline1968

Love the info thanks.. Wow 125.00 not cheap ! Thanks


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## oldspoke

Hello All,
Here is a late 1880's racing ordinary that I believe to be English. It sold at an estate auction in Conn. then later at Copake. Note the tie and solder work on the front and rear wheels. Tires are 1/2 inch rubber, Bown's light weight racing bearings to front wheel, Bown's ball bearing rear hub. Unmarked except a serial number and an unreadable stamp on the side of the neck. Weight is about 26 pounds for a 55 inch wheel.


----------



## dnc1

Any chance of a photo of the 'unreadable stamp'?
You never know, someone may have seen something similar.


----------



## Craig Allen

It is probably a Rudge. The backbone is of unique construction. On most highwheel bicycles the rear forks have a lug that is fitted into the lower end of the backbone tube which normally was seamless tubing and swaged to form the taper. It was then brazed together with a pin running through it.  On the Rudge racer,  to cut down on weight,  the backbone and rear forks were all one piece of sheet metal that was stamped and rolled to shape. I can't imagine the dies that were required to do this work. Incredible.


----------



## Hobo Bill

1897 eldredge special.......note...the pinch bolt is hollow ...a hole clean through......


----------



## corbettclassics

Craig Allen said:


> It is probably a Rudge. The backbone is of unique construction. On most highwheel bicycles the rear forks have a lug that is fitted into the lower end of the backbone tube which normally was seamless tubing and swaged to form the taper. It was then brazed together with a pin running through it.  On the Rudge racer,  to cut down on weight,  the backbone and rear forks were all one piece of sheet metal that was stamped and rolled to shape. I can't imagine the dies that were required to do this work. Incredible.




Here's a couple of pics of a rear fork from a Rudge Board Track Racer :


----------



## pelletman

Rudge was good about marking their bikes, I doubt it is a Rudge. I would imagine a Rudge would have Rudge bearings too.   I agree on English, and there were tons of little English manufacturers who made a few bikes with parts sourced from others.  It's a beautiful bike


----------



## kccomet

great this threads up and going again, heres one with a pretty cool paint scheme


----------



## oldspoke

pelletman said:


> Rudge was good about marking their bikes, I doubt it is a Rudge. I would imagine a Rudge would have Rudge bearings too.   I agree on English, and there were tons of little English manufacturers who made a few bikes with parts sourced from others.  It's a beautiful bike




Hello All, This Ordinary Racer is not a Rudge. It has radial spoked wheels. Rudge built with tangent front and some with radial rear. The later bikes had both tangent wheels. Hendee's Rudge is on display in Springfield Mass and is double radial where the image of rear wheel and fork, posted by Corbett Classics, is radial spoke. Pelletman is correct that Rudge had their own hub bearings, and the neck was stamped Rudge, Coventry with a serial number etc. This machine's front hub bearing is Bown's Aeolus and is brazed to the fork end .

The stamp on the neck is barely visible with a magnifying glass and slopes at an odd angle. It doesn't appear as a factory stamp like the Rudge. It may have been the racer/owner's name. Very hard to capture and share here with a photo. I would say a small maker and possibly custom using English parts . Many of the high wheel racers were built to order.

Some folks have asked why a step - many racing machines didn't have these. They were stripped down - no brake, leg guard, light weight saddle/peddles etc and narrow rims/tires for track work. The minor weight addition of a step would allow a rider an easier mount. Also he wouldn't need a "starter" . 

Thanks all for comments and compliments !


----------



## oldspoke

kccomet said:


> great this threads up and going again, heres one with a pretty cool paint scheme
> 
> View attachment 426055
> 
> View attachment 426056
> 
> View attachment 426057



This stayer is beautiful ! I love the playing card scheme . Do you know its history ? The builder ?


----------



## kccomet

oldspoke said:


> This stayer is beautiful ! I love the playing card scheme . Do you know its history ? The builder ?



thanks, glad you like it, just noticed your avatar shows a stayer. i dont know much history, it was purchased and raced in france back in the day, i bought it from a french collector, who bought it from the owners family. i have a few of these old motor pacers. you have to think these bikes were raced and paced. you didnt buy something like this to get groceries or tool around the neighborhood


----------



## corbettclassics

*1898 **BARNES "White Flyer" Racer *... nearing completion.  Pin-striping next..


----------



## boardhoarder

Looking good, Bill. Can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## oldspoke

Hello Folks,

55 inch Columbia Racing Ordinary circa 1886-1890 . Weight 22 1/2 pounds !!!
Tires on this cycle are 1/2 inch . These racers were built to order and this cycle most likely belonged



 

 

 

 to a Columbia team racer .

I have heard that a similar machine exists in New Jersey and is on display at a local historical
society. It may have been on loan to the Metz Museum in Freehold at one time . Would any members
know of this racer and where it is on display ?

Any info on the Columbia team would be greatly appreciated too.

Many thanks,

Glenn


----------



## corbettclassics

Glenn .. most Racers I see today are the Humber's and Rudge's.  

I think the one you are talking about is a Rudge that is on display.  I have a pic of it but yours is the only Columbia I've seen so far.

William Rowe raced a Columbia and I think Willie Windle did as well. I have pictures of both with their Columbia's in my archives somewhere.


----------



## corbettclassics

*1898 *- - _just got these grips so decided to try them on the Columbia



 _
*
*


----------



## bricycle

corbettclassics said:


> *1898 *- - _just got these grips so decided to try them on the Columbia
> 
> View attachment 435351 _




They look Maaahvelous!


----------



## bikebozo

my 1891 New Mail racing bike , read about the antique international bicycle races in a Sports Illustrated story ,,  go to Sports Illustrated vault ,,   big wheels


----------



## corbettclassics

1896


----------



## mongeese




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## dnc1

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 641341



Really nice @corbettclassics , what is this one?


----------



## corbettclassics

dnc1 said:


> Really nice @corbettclassics , what is this one?




Here ya go ...


----------



## dnc1

Really nice!
Those bars seem very wide, or is it a relatively compact frameset?
What age would that be?


----------



## corbettclassics

I think the bars might have been a couple inches wider than normal track bars.  I believe the bike is 1917 .. ( it was actually their track model B-??? sorry - can't remember the model number! )


----------



## corbettclassics

1901 Wolff-American


----------



## corbettclassics

1899 STEARNS Track racer:

This is a "Factory Racer" found in a barn in New Hampshire.  Extremely rare with only a couple known to exist.  This is the only one known to exist as per the catalogue in that it came in one size which was 22" - other size options were available.  The factory racer specifications were - 22" frame, 5-1/8" head, 6-1/2 flat crank arms, 24 tooth sprocket and 8 tooth rear cog. Weight of the racer was 20 lbs.  Found with original pedals but did not take pics of the pedals.  ( The Kelly bars are a set I put on for photos )

This bike sat in the barn for many decades as seen in the sad state of condition of the paint etc.

Researching information now on who raced a Stearns in the New Hampshire area during this time period as this could be one particular racers machine.


----------



## oldspoke

corbettclassics said:


> 1899 STEARNS Track racer:
> 
> This is a "Factory Racer" found in a barn in New Hampshire.  Extremely rare with only a couple known to exist.  This is the only one known to exist as per the catalogue in that it came in one size which was 22" - other size options were available.  The factory racer specifications were - 22" frame, 5-1/8" head, 6-1/2 flat crank arms, 24 tooth sprocket and 8 tooth rear cog. Weight of the racer was 20 lbs.  Found with original pedals but did not take pics of the pedals.  ( The Kelly bars are a set I put on for photos )
> 
> This bike sat in the barn for many decades as seen in the sad state of condition of the paint etc.
> 
> Researching information now on who raced a Stearns in the New Hampshire area during this time period as this could be one particular racers machine.
> 
> View attachment 745785
> 
> View attachment 745786
> 
> View attachment 745787




Hmmm - nice and rare machine !

Check out # 19 - looking left to right at images for this years Copake offerings.

http://www.copakeauction.com/auction/27th-annual-bicycle-auction-2018-04-21/

A Stearns - perhaps a special ?


----------



## corbettclassics

A "Special" most likely Glenn.  It has a 25 tooth front sprocket and the head appears larger at 7".  These are the specifications for the "Special" as per the catalogue so my guess is the "Special".


----------



## dnc1

corbettclassics said:


> 1899 STEARNS Track racer:
> 
> This is a "Factory Racer" found in a barn in New Hampshire.  Extremely rare with only a couple known to exist.  This is the only one known to exist as per the catalogue in that it came in one size which was 22" - other size options were available.  The factory racer specifications were - 22" frame, 5-1/8" head, 6-1/2 flat crank arms, 24 tooth sprocket and 8 tooth rear cog. Weight of the racer was 20 lbs.  Found with original pedals but did not take pics of the pedals.  ( The Kelly bars are a set I put on for photos )
> 
> This bike sat in the barn for many decades as seen in the sad state of condition of the paint etc.
> 
> Researching information now on who raced a Stearns in the New Hampshire area during this time period as this could be one particular racers machine.
> 
> View attachment 745785
> 
> View attachment 745786
> 
> Really nice!
> What saddle is that?


----------



## dnc1

Somehow my scribblings got lost!
Should have said:
Really nice! What saddle is that?


----------



## corbettclassics

dnc1 said:


> Somehow my scribblings got lost!
> Should have said:
> Really nice! What saddle is that?




Here's the answer to your question regarding the saddle maker: TROXEL


----------



## James Thompson

oldspoke said:


> Hmmm - nice and rare machine !
> 
> Check out # 19 - looking left to right at images for this years Copake offerings.
> 
> http://www.copakeauction.com/auction/27th-annual-bicycle-auction-2018-04-21/
> 
> A Stearns - perhaps a special ?




Preview photo gallery items are now labelled...
44. C. 1890’s Yellow Fellow Stearns Bicycle

C. 1890's Yellow Fellow Stearns Bicycle Company men's bicycle (Syracuse N.Y.). 23" frame with original pin stripping. Complete and original. Frame has crack on one frame joint that needs repair.
est. $300-400

http://www.copakeauction.com/auction/27th-annual-bicycle-auction-2018-04-21/
best,
James


----------



## JimRoy

I hope to own a racer some day, but in the mean time I'm working on this 1920s clone.  A Caber suggest that I box pinstripe it and I like that suggestion. Any suggestions on the color I should paint it?  For my complete blog, see my post under Project Rides. Thanks, JimRoy.


----------



## corbettclassics

View attachment 794360


----------



## corbettclassics

*****************
*****************
1940's Motorpacing Stayer bike "Bismire" from Australia. As far as I know it is the only Bismire Stayer ever made and raced by Allan Dutton. It didn't have a wheel set on it when I got it so I put the Bacon Slicers on it.


----------



## dnc1

corbettclassics said:


> *****************
> *****************
> 1940's Motorpacing Stayer bike "Bismire" from Australia. As far as I know it is the only Bismire Stayer ever made and raced by Allan Dutton. It didn't have a wheel set on it when I got it so I put the Bacon Slicers on it.
> 
> View attachment 794498
> 
> View attachment 794499
> 
> View attachment 794500
> 
> View attachment 794501
> 
> View attachment 794502




Really nice. 
How many teeth on that chain ring?
Is it a Philippe stem?


----------



## corbettclassics

dnc1 said:


> Really nice.
> How many teeth on that chain ring?
> Is it a Philippe stem?




30 teeth on the ring and you are correct on the stem.


----------



## bicicletas

me, pre-1930 only


----------



## rickyd

>>>>>>>


----------



## willswares1220

Here's a project Racycle Pacemaker I have. They aren't classified or intended as true "Racing Bicycles" , but they sure have that appearance anyway!
I'll probably build it as a stripped down, racing type bicycle rather than an original appearance with that heavy sprung seat and fenders, upright bars, etc. I do have a pair of the larger, deeper Kelly bars for it and the larger cog for the rear hub.


----------



## Brian R.

This 1 of 1 racing tandem was built by Doc Morten for the 1932 Canadian Olympic Cycling Team, but they failed to qualify in this event so it was never used. It belongs to a fellow collector in Toronto. That's Doc Morten at the toc when he himself was a racer.









I have a Doc Morten frame for which I'm searching for CCM Flyer or BSA track components if anyone has them "lying around". I have a Major Taylor stem for it but need period correct bars.


----------



## corbettclassics

My old '41 CCM Flyer - ( restored it myself ).


----------



## willswares1220

corbettclassics said:


> My old '41 CCM Flyer - ( restored it myself ).
> 
> View attachment 912384View attachment 912383
> 
> View attachment 912385
> 
> View attachment 912386



Beautiful workmanship and that eye for detail!


----------



## s1b

corbettclassics said:


> My old '41 CCM Flyer - ( restored it myself ).
> 
> View attachment 912384View attachment 912383
> 
> View attachment 912385
> 
> View attachment 912386



Beautiful


----------



## blasterracing

corbettclassics said:


> *old racing track bikes*
> 
> Here's some of my old bikes.  Only about 15 or so in the picture.  The other 45 bikes were hanging or just on the other side of the room and I never
> took a picture of them.  Been selling most of them but still collecting early ones now.  Early to me is about 1890's.  Anything after 1920 becomes old now!
> I had over 100 total - TRACK RACING ONLY  and nothing else.  I may have posted in the past but here's some pics again.
> 
> View attachment 140042
> View attachment 140043
> View attachment 140044
> View attachment 140045
> View attachment 140046
> View attachment 140047
> View attachment 140048
> View attachment 140049
> 
> If someone needs pics of anything, let me know - I can't post a hundred bikes!!!
> 
> View attachment 140042
> 
> View attachment 140043
> 
> View attachment 140044
> 
> View attachment 140045
> 
> View attachment 140046
> 
> View attachment 140047
> 
> View attachment 140048
> 
> View attachment 140049



Awesome collection!!!!!  Any Shelby bikes in there?

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## stezell

blasterracing said:


> Awesome collection!!!!!  Any Shelby bikes in there?
> 
> Tim Newmeyer
> Shelby, Ohio



That's funny Tim, I was actually looking at this thread earlier today and thought about bumping it.


----------



## dnc1

A photo of a friends collection in Mallorca, he raced at a very high level.
A couple of stayers in the background.....








His Mallorcan made 'ABC' from the 10's/20's.....




Just beautiful!


----------



## dnc1

More Mallorcan lovelies.
Marque unknown.....
















Info and ideas/suggestions appreciated, I thought it may be French?

Also another ABC track bicycle, currently being restored (very lovingly) by my good friend Jaume.....








Can't wait to see what else they've discovered later in the year.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

corbettclassics said:


> Here ya go ...
> 
> View attachment 641681
> 
> View attachment 641682



@fordmike65


----------



## stezell

dnc1 said:


> More Mallorcan lovelies.
> Marque unknown.....
> View attachment 994982
> 
> View attachment 994983
> 
> View attachment 994984
> 
> View attachment 994985
> 
> Info and ideas/suggestions appreciated, I thought it may be French?
> 
> Also another ABC track bicycle, currently being restored (very lovingly) by my good friend Jaume.....
> View attachment 994986
> 
> View attachment 994987
> 
> Can't wait to see what else they've discovered later in the year.



Thanks for sharing the pics dnc1, very cool man.
Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant

My next two racer projects: 1895-96 Pierce tandem, 1898-ish Model 20 Crescent tandem.


----------



## kccomet

cool unknown, picked up a couple weeks ago. unusual stem, and thin rear stays


----------



## 66TigerCat

kccomet said:


> cool unknown, picked up a couple weeks ago. unusual stem, and thin rear stays
> 
> View attachment 996877
> 
> View attachment 996878
> 
> View attachment 996879




Nice score Jim !!!


----------



## dnc1

Really nice!


----------



## corbettclassics

My old 1939 DURKOPP type "Kilian - Vopel" 6 Day Track bike ( not sure I posted before -- anyone familiar with 6 Day Racing will know of Kilian & Vopel the German 6 Day stars )


----------



## piercer_99

What an awesome amount of bicycles in this thread.   Really great.

This one isn't stock, actually it is my daily rider.    I also have a different handlebar for daily riding, the racer bar is just unnerving when traveling at a high rate of speed.

1920's Pierce BR Amateur Sprint Racer.  Paint and decals are original, chain wheel and crank are not Pierce, however they work well. 
  What it was like when I got it from @New Mexico Brant to what it is like today.


----------



## Billythekid

Is this a Thomas ??? I saw a Thomas on page 6 that has the same sprocket 
Someone must know these lugs!!!


----------



## piercer_99

Billythekid said:


> Is this a Thomas ??? I saw a Thomas on page 6 that has the same sprocket
> Someone must know these lugs!!!
> 
> View attachment 1166655
> 
> View attachment 1166656
> 
> View attachment 1166657
> 
> View attachment 1166658
> 
> View attachment 1166659



@hoofhearted  Patric, any ideas?


----------



## hoofhearted

@piercer_99 

*''Someone must know these lugs !!!''*



piercer_99 said:


> @hoofhearted  Patric, any ideas?




*Say … who you callin' a Lug ?!! …. ya big Palooka !!

Seriously - Pierce … I have no idea as to the builder ...
waaay kool, 'tho ……...

….. patric*


----------



## Billythekid

Dang I’ve been trying to figure it out


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Bumptime!


----------



## JChapoton

1896 Phoenix Model A Thoroughbred Racer by Stover Bicycle Mfg. Co. of Freeport, Ill. Here are some pics of it restored and unrestored original. All the nickel is original. It hung in a barn in Ortonville Twp., MI for 95+ years before the the guy who found it who had it for 2 years sold it to me.








View attachment 1324235View attachment 1324236View attachment 1324238





View attachment 1324235

View attachment 1324236

View attachment 1324238


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

1904 Racycle Racer


----------



## cyclingday

1948 Schwinn, Paramount Racer.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Excellent turnout @cyclingday - really looks killer! 

My next racing project....

It will be a long road I'm sure but this early "Rainmaker" tandem built by AA Hansen out of Minneapolis really deserves to be whole again. 
Needs some brass braising removed and quite a few parts including but not limited to a stoker D&J crankset but I will get it there.


----------



## David Brown

Working on this CCM Brantford Red Bird Model 57 Racer . It Says racer in the head badge. Have never seen another one. Just put these rims on for now as I have new Wood rims for it.  Has been painted some time in the last 120 years. I have the correct pedals for it just need one axle  which is being made now.


----------



## kccomet

I wish I knew the back story on this old pierce. bracing high and low, a mismatch of cool parts, Thor hubs, bianchi, crank set, major taylor stem


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Here is a 1905 Pierce Special Racer.
Came with 1893 handlebars and later saddle..
Have a set of Kelly bars and a nice saddle for it.
Just missing a chain tensioner bolt.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

....


----------



## Billythekid

Anyone have any racer parts like the rollers they train on or anything to add this thread is my top 5 forsure I want it to keep going


----------



## dnc1

I have a set of vintage 'Constrictor' branded rollers, probably from the 1930s - 1940s......









Still working well!


----------



## locomotion

some nice bikes on here


----------



## kccomet

pretty cool


----------



## Billythekid

Any more pics of that for it looks awesome


----------



## Billythekid

Fork I missed the k


----------



## kccomet

Billythekid said:


> Any more pics of that for it looks awesome



Grover,  ara horn, mostly chater lea componets


----------



## kccomet

schwinn red devil


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Rollers!


----------



## Barnegatbicycles




----------



## dnc1

kccomet said:


> schwinn red devil
> 
> View attachment 1332896



Wow, I don't think you could go much bigger on that front sprocket!
Crazy,  I think I'd have to be towed up to 50 mph+ before I could spin that!
Was it for a record attempt,  as it doesn't have the usual stayer reversed forks you would associate with such a huge gear?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

dnc1 said:


> Wow, I don't think you could go much bigger on that front sprocket!
> Crazy,  I think I'd have to be towed up to 50 mph+ before I could spin that!
> Was it for a record attempt,  as it doesn't have the usual stayer reversed forks you would associate with such a huge gear?



Five of these bikes where made for Letourneur to break the record in 1941.  One now resides in a collection in Pennsylvania.  Anyone know where the others now are?

*Alfred Letourneur* rode his *Schwinn Paramount* bike the fastest mile in history at 108.92mph and that the speed record was sanctioned and officially timed by _*A.A.A*_ The pace car driver was _*Ronney Householder*_. The record setting event took place on May 17, 1941 in Bakersfield, CA. Vince, from Vincents Bike Shop in Bakersfield was involved in setting up the event.


----------



## dnc1

New Mexico Brant said:


> Five of these bikes where made for Letourneur to break the record in 1941.  One now resides in a collection in Pennsylvania.  Anyone know where the others now are?
> 
> *Alfred Letourneur* rode his *Schwinn Paramount* bike the fastest mile in history at 108.92mph and that the speed record was sanctioned and officially timed by _*A.A.A*_ The pace car driver was _*Ronney Householder*_. The record setting event took place on May 17, 1941 in Bakersfield, CA. Vince, from Vincents Bike Shop in Bakersfield was involved in setting up the event.



Thanks for the info. 
I need to look it up.


----------



## Gretsch Guy

Here's my "mutt-racer"... purported to be TOC Pope, but I dunno.  Repro wheels, tires and saddle.  Like most women in my life she's a gorgeous mystery to me.


----------



## dnc1

Looks like a nice, useable machine.


----------



## dnc1

New Mexico Brant said:


> Five of these bikes where made for Letourneur to break the record in 1941.  One now resides in a collection in Pennsylvania.  Anyone know where the others now are?
> 
> *Alfred Letourneur* rode his *Schwinn Paramount* bike the fastest mile in history at 108.92mph and that the speed record was sanctioned and officially timed by _*A.A.A*_ The pace car driver was _*Ronney Householder*_. The record setting event took place on May 17, 1941 in Bakersfield, CA. Vince, from Vincents Bike Shop in Bakersfield was involved in setting up the event.



Wow, that was some ride behind that car!
You would think that all of the chainrings might still be around somewhere at least.
Is the collection in Pennsylvania online, or is it private?


----------



## wes holliday

I have a Schwinn Racer from the late 1950s, was my bike as a kid.
Bought another one I found about 10 years ago.


----------



## wes holliday




----------



## wes holliday




----------



## dnc1

Nice 'speedway' Jawa, but it's not a Schwinn, is it?


----------



## dnc1

New Mexico Brant said:


> Five of these bikes where made for Letourneur to break the record in 1941.  One now resides in a collection in Pennsylvania.  Anyone know where the others now are?
> 
> *Alfred Letourneur* rode his *Schwinn Paramount* bike the fastest mile in history at 108.92mph and that the speed record was sanctioned and officially timed by _*A.A.A*_ The pace car driver was _*Ronney Householder*_. The record setting event took place on May 17, 1941 in Bakersfield, CA. Vince, from Vincents Bike Shop in Bakersfield was involved in setting up the event.



Don't know if this is from the same batch of Schwinns, but I think it currently resides somewhere in Germany......







Wonderful clip of it in action on the autobahn being ridden by Jose Meiffret behind a Mercedes 300SL.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Thanks for posting Darren, I'm loving that Gullwing!


----------



## wes holliday

Please excuse the JAWA picture, especially the double,I am new at this.


----------



## David Francis

David Brown said:


> Just thought I would share this picture. This is from down under. Don Walker was pretty famous late 1890,s there ,also Jackson. Massey  Harris bikes and Brantford  Red Bird are where I am at.View attachment 317341



Some additional information on these Australian Cycling legends, I live in the Town Stawell where Newhaven was born and have a Melbourne to Warrnambool bicycle display with the model "Sun" Newhaven won the 1897 Warrnambool on.

*William Charles (Bill) 'Newhaven' Jackson* born 13 April 1874 at *Pleasant Creek (Stawell)* – died Sunday 11 September 1921 Collie, WA,. Aged 48. Newhaven was a sportsman of extraordinary talent and versatility, he competed at the highest level in Australian rules football (VFL), and track and road cycling in the seven year period from around 1896 to 1903.

William obtained the sobriquet of “Newhaven" on account of his winning an important bike race at the time the horse Newhaven, in 1896, won the Melbourne Cup. Jackson was a champion cyclist, winning the Melbourne to Warrnambool Classic in 1897, which is the 2nd oldest one stage road race in the World.

On Saturday November 26, 1898 at the Melbourne at the *Austral* Meeting, Newhaven won the *International* from L. Barker and Don Walker.

In January 1903 the *Sydney Thousand* cycling carnival saw spectacular racing by night. *Major Taylor* was again victorious, with *W. C. “Newhaven” JACKSON winning the Megson plate*. The Major Taylor Cycling Carnival, under the auspices of the League of New South Wales Wheelmen, was conducted at the Sydney Cricket Ground. The attendance numbered about 15,000 and the public was again treated to a good two and a half hours of excellent, and at times very exciting, racing.

The ground, as before, was brilliantly illuminated, and the general management was good, the various events being run off with clocklike precision on. Out in the open the weather was quite wintry owing to the strong southerly blowing, and the consequence was that the people sought refuge in the various stands, which were packed.

During the night the Naval Brigade Band played selections on the lawn. Major Taylor the world's champion, competed in two scratch events and came off successful in both. Like the majority of the first class riders, Taylor scratched in the Parramatta Two Miles Handicap, as the final was run just prior to the heats in the League Cup, the principal fixture of the evening.

His first appearance was in the fourth heat of the Cup a mile scratch race, the semi-finals and final of which are to be run on Saturday. The race on paper looked a "soft snap," but an incident which occurred caused it to be the reverse, and the American only got home by a yard from Payne.

Barnett, who was pacing, dropped out 300 yards from the finish, and let Taylor, Middleton, and Payne fight it out.

The last two men shot out at once and scored a lead Dishing past the northern stand Taylor got almost level, and then tried to shoot in between his opponents. His front wheel swerved, and it seemed that he must fall.

Not so, however he dexterously regained his balance and literally flew along catching Middleton at the members' stand, and then about 30 yards from the line he had to pick up half a length on Payne. With one of his powerful jumping finishes be just succeeded in defeating his rival from the outside amidst tremendous cheering.

Taylor's second and only other appearance was in the first-class Handicap, another mile race, limited to a dozen of the best riders in Australia. Don Walker and Taylor were on scratch, and conceded starts up to 80 yards. The event was the race of the night, and to add to its effect all the lights bar those illuminating the track, were turned out. When the bell went for the last lap the dusky American was lying filth in a closely bunched field.


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## Rust_Trader

fat tire trader said:


> Alvyn Drysedale Velox
> View attachment 562879



@Freqman1

Looks like the seat post on your Racycle


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## alexander55

Show us more of that GOOSSENS please!  (I'm working on one myself.  Hope to have something to show soon.)


----------



## corbettclassics

alexander55 said:


> Show us more of that GOOSSENS please!  (I'm working on one myself.  Hope to have something to show soon.)



Post #246 is the whole bike.

Is yours the white one .. or the light blue with dark blue lugs? There is another one I've seen with no paint on it so maybe that's your's.


----------



## alexander55

Thanks.  I'm a bit of a CABE "rookie" so will figure out how to find Post #246.  Mine is a blue/green with navy lugs.  I don't believe it has been posted to CABE...at least not that I've been able to find.  I'll have more to share when I return from some travel later in the week.


----------



## corbettclassics

alexander55 said:


> Thanks.  I'm a bit of a CABE "rookie" so will figure out how to find Post #246.  Mine is a blue/green with navy lugs.  I don't believe it has been posted to CABE...at least not that I've been able to find.  I'll have more to share when I return from some travel later in the week.



Post 246 is just a few before this post.  Top right corner of the post tells you the number.

I wanted to buy this one but guess you may have gotten it.  I have many photos of this one. Nice bike with good original surviving decal.


----------



## alexander55

That's it!!  Thanks for the tip on the numbering.


----------



## corbettclassics

STAYER..

Finally coming together after trying to complete it for the last 20 years ..!!!  The great "Thaddaus Robl" German Motor-Pacing Champion.

My tribute bike -> "ROBL" raced a Brennabor, Corona, Afficke, an Express and others.  None survive that we know of after 20 years researching.

Next is to build a more accurate version of the Brennabor.


----------



## alexander55

The Goossens pictured in Post #252 is coming together.  Saddle and seatpost are "place holders" for now.  Still needs a chain.


----------

